# Mk5/Mk6/A3 on 17x9 17x10 fitment question



## Benfica777 (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know if this has already been asked before but I searched and found nothing.
I'm looking to run a set of 17x9 et36 and 17x10 et12 with 205/40 tires on my 2006 Audi A3 on air.
I'm not sure what sized spacers I should be running, or if fender pulling in the rear will be required.
I'd like to sit my fender in between the rim and tire (stretch) all around. I appologize for my lack of terminology lol.
If someone could shed some light on the topic for me that'd be great.
Thanks!


----------



## Benfica777 (Dec 16, 2009)

Tres are also 205/40 all around.


----------



## Benfica777 (Dec 16, 2009)

Help please! Need to know if these wheels will fit ASAP


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Do 205/40 on the fronts, and 215/40 on the backs. With those offsets, you won't need spacers in the back, but you may need very thin spacers in the front. I'd test fit them first to see because you might not need spacers at all. Roll your front fenders for sure. 

You can get the fenders to sit in between the tires and wheels in the rear by 2 different ways:

1. You can install the rear wheels and then adjust the camber until you get it how you want it (best way)

2. Put on the rear wheels, get the car aligned to where you want it, then pull the rear fenders until they are where you want them (not a good method because they won't sit in between the lips of the wheels and tires if they are pulled beyond a certain point)


----------



## Benfica777 (Dec 16, 2009)

What will I need to do differently with a 19x10 et 25 rear?


----------



## Benfica777 (Dec 16, 2009)

And thank you very much for the information!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Benfica777 said:


> What will I need to do differently with a 19x10 et 25 rear?


It'll be easier because you'll need less negative camber or less of a fender pull.



Benfica777 said:


> And thank you very much for the information!


:thumbup:


----------



## Benfica777 (Dec 16, 2009)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> It'll be easier because you'll need less negative camber or less of a fender pull.
> 
> Thank you!
> So the wheels with the specs I originally inquired about, didnt work out.
> ...


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Benfica777 said:


> glifahrenheitcameron said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be easier because you'll need less negative camber or less of a fender pull.
> ...


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

19x10 wont work no way no how on stock fenders way too much wheel 

and 10 et 12 is crazy go with an offset closer to 30 and max camber otherwise widen your fenders


----------

